# BMOQ May 2011



## Dou You (28 Feb 2011)

I've noticed that some fellow Civi U ROTP types have begun to receive their May BMOQ dates (and strangely, I've heard they aren't the dates that at least some of us were told to expect). It would be nice to find out exactly when each course will be and to also find out who some of your coursemates are going to be as well. I know that there may be very little information as of right now as it is quite early, but we might as well get this topic up and running. So, if anyone has their May BMOQ dates post away...


----------



## sky777 (1 Mar 2011)

What about DEO  in May,2011 ?


----------



## Dou You (1 Mar 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> What about DEO  in May,2011 ?



I want DEO to be included as well. The only reason I started the topic was because I had contact with other ROTP members and had heard that they received their course dates, so that is why I mentioned ROTP. When DEO applicants receive their dates they should include them here as well as I meant for this topic to be a broad topic for all BMOQ courses happening in May. Sorry if my first post was a little misleading.


----------



## sky777 (1 Mar 2011)

Your post is OK.No problems. I asked about DEO because I had applied for DEO 
I heard a few months ago information about summer BMOQ.I am not sure if it is true or false.They said that on the summer ususally there is not  BMOQ for DEO.Summer BMOQ is only for students from military colleges and universities.There are 3 BMOQ per 2011:
-January,2011
-May,2011
-September,2011
January and September for DEO.
I don't know if it is true.
Anycase I will be waiting for news from my CFRC.After waiting of 18 months I can wait 1-2 months more.Not big deal.


----------



## md2b (5 Mar 2011)

I received BMOQ Phase II course dates 29 June - 26 August.... which would be the second half of the may course : )   
I'm a civvy MOTP


----------



## megany (5 Mar 2011)

I've been told one of the May courses is set aside for DEO.  I'm waiting to get loaded back onto a course because I was recoursed in January after getting super sick and developing asthma (seriously - I've had no breathing issues before, but I couldn't walk outside for 100m without wheezing and needing to catch my breath)...


----------



## Dou You (7 Mar 2011)

So I have been scheduled for BMOQ starting May 9 and ending Aug 18. They said it may change but as of right now I'm just happy I have received course dates already...apparently it's still pretty early to be finding out about summer training, so I guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Sigil (7 Mar 2011)

Congrats Dou You. Nice to hear some specific dates being mentioned now too, as opposed to just "sometime" in or around May.


----------



## mathabos (7 Mar 2011)

I have received May 9th - Aug 18th. So I get one week to relax after exams before heading to St-Jean
I can't wait !!


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Mar 2011)

mathabos said:
			
		

> I have received May 9th - Aug 18th. So I get one week to relax after exams before heading to St-Jean
> I can't wait !!



You still have to do the whole BMOQ even though you are at RMC? I thought that the BMOQ for RMC students was 4 weeks shorter.....


----------



## mathabos (8 Mar 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> You still have to do the whole BMOQ even though you are at RMC? I thought that the BMOQ for RMC students was 4 weeks shorter.....



To my knowledge, ROTP-civ and DEO people take the 15 week BMOQ while RMC students only do 11 weeks.


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Mar 2011)

That is why I was wondering. May 9 - August 18 is 15 weeks and your profile states you go to RMC......


----------



## Acer Syrup (8 Mar 2011)

I'm CEOTP and was told May 9th as well. Except I need to redo my ERC, Medical, interview this month as mine date back to 2008 and are expired. My fingers are crossed, but hopes aren't up till I sign the offer on the dotted line.


----------



## sky777 (8 Mar 2011)

It looks like nobody received invitation for BM*O*Q May,2011 from DEO for this moment...


----------



## Acer Syrup (8 Mar 2011)

Your right no one ever will receive an invitation for "BMQ" for DEO.  ;D (Wait do I need I myriad of experience before I can make sarcastic comments like that?)

CEOTP and DEO are pretty much treated the same for BMOQ. I thought for sure they would make me wait till September. It's all about need and waiting time I guess.


----------



## MJP (8 Mar 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> It looks like nobody received invitation for BMQ May,2011 from DEO for this moment...



And probably won't as they are reserved primarily for ROTP/RMC people and others that have previously failed BMOQ but need it to carry on


----------



## mathabos (8 Mar 2011)

Thanks for noticing that 2010Newbie completely forgot to switch it. I was originally accepted to RMC, i'm actually at civilian university


----------



## Dou You (8 Mar 2011)

Just updating, but I noticed when I received my dates that there was another set of dates that some other OCdts were scheduled for. This course being May 16 to Aug 26 (the week after the previously mentioned dates). Those are the only two dates I have seen so far. I just thought I'd post this for those who haven't received their dates yet so they would know which dates they may be scheduled for. 

Cheers.


----------



## sky777 (8 Mar 2011)

Acer Syrup said:
			
		

> Your right no one ever will receive an invitation for "BMQ" for DEO.  ;D (Wait do I need I myriad of experience before I can make sarcastic comments like that?)
> 
> CEOTP and DEO are pretty much treated the same for BMOQ. I thought for sure they would make me wait till September. It's all about need and waiting time I guess.


I lost "O"


----------



## 2010newbie (9 Mar 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Just updating, but I noticed when I received my dates that there was another set of dates that some other OCdts were scheduled for. This course being May 16 to Aug 26 (the week after the previously mentioned dates). Those are the only two dates I have seen so far. I just thought I'd post this for those who haven't received their dates yet so they would know which dates they may be scheduled for.
> 
> Cheers.



We've got a few May 2 BMOQ dates too.....


----------



## Rogo (9 Mar 2011)

May 2nd would be better for me, I don't know when you guys finish exams but my last is on the 18th of april. Waiting until the 9th or 12th of May would be a grand waste of time or they'll make me do OJT at NDHQ....noooooooooo   :facepalm:


----------



## Bigm (9 Mar 2011)

I'm on may 9th - aug 18th but some of my buddies got May 16th to 26th and apparently one or two have gotten May 2nd.  So those are the respective dates as of now.


----------



## Chinada (12 Mar 2011)

HI  Dou You;  mathabos; Acer Syrup; Bigm

I was told by my CFRC that I will start training dated May_09
Maybe I am the first DEO guy there.


----------



## Rogo (14 Mar 2011)

Anyone know if the SEM will be sending out kit lists with joining instructions or anything of the sort. I ask because I know that depending on where you were kitted you will have differing levels of kit. For example in St Jean for the 2week babysitters course some people who met their ULO at a reserve regiment got some different and in St Jean all those who hadn't been kitted got far less than our official issue. Since then, some of us have been kitted at our local unit clothing stores/Supply.   I'd really hate to drag winter gear such as full parka and pants just to prove that I have them to the platoon staff when there's no need to wear them.


----------



## 2010newbie (14 Mar 2011)

I'm sure we will be informed of something, but there is an information booklet with kit list on the CFLRS website. It is pretty thorough and also mentions that winter kit is not required for the summer course. I would bring whatever you have that is listed and expect to be issued anything that you are missing.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/bic-cib/bic-cib.pdf


----------



## Rogo (14 Mar 2011)

Excellent and thank you, I want to try to avoid as much St Jean kitting as from all the LOG NCMs in supply have told me, it's a nightmare to get decent kit from there. Only kit I have here that's not in decent condition is the ruck and I'll drive up early to see if they'll exchange it for  CTS ruck if they have them yet.


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> So I have been scheduled for BMOQ starting May 9 and ending Aug 18.



May 9th for me too.....


----------



## Dou You (8 Apr 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> May 9th for me too.....



Ah yeah, this is going to be good! I guess I should start practicing my Bad Romance in the shower.


----------



## ballz (8 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Excellent and thank you, I want to try to avoid as much St Jean kitting as from all the LOG NCMs in supply have told me, it's a nightmare to get decent kit from there. Only kit I have here that's not in decent condition is the ruck and I'll drive up early to see if they'll exchange it for  CTS ruck if they have them yet.



I doubt you'll be allowed to use the CTS ruck at St. Jean, even though it's issued. #1 thing there is standardization, and I'm guessing they are still using 82s at St. Jean. If you show up with a CTS I would put good money on it that they will use some supply/admin wizardry to ensure you are using the 82 for the course. Besides, you really don't want to be the only person using the CTS do you?


----------



## 2010newbie (8 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Ah yeah, this is going to be good! I guess I should start practicing my Bad Romance in the shower.



Damn straight! For some reason I just cannot do as many sit-ups without you there....


----------



## Rogo (8 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I doubt you'll be allowed to use the CTS ruck at St. Jean, even though it's issued. #1 thing there is standardization, and I'm guessing they are still using 82s at St. Jean. If you show up with a CTS I would put good money on it that they will use some supply/admin wizardry to ensure you are using the 82 for the course. Besides, you really don't want to be the only person using the CTS do you?



I'd be okay with that, some of us all over eastern region have different kit already. Some have old raingear, some new.  I feel like they won't take back everyone's issued kit from their home units and give them worse kit especially if its in teh CANFORGENs and Standing Orders of the local units.


----------



## Dou You (9 Apr 2011)

2010newbie said:
			
		

> Damn straight! For some reason I just cannot do as many sit-ups without you there....


I agree, it's just not the same haha.

Do you have your course dates yet Rogo?


----------



## Rogo (9 Apr 2011)

Nope. I may call them this week if they don't get to me first. Some friends have theirs.


----------



## OneMissionataTime (9 Apr 2011)

For DP-1 Infantry, I am feeling your going to get the May 24th ( Which happens to be when everyone else ships out to G-town) -> August 19th.


----------



## Rogo (9 Apr 2011)

For BMOQ...


----------



## ballz (9 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> I'd be okay with that, some of us all over eastern region have different kit already. Some have old raingear, some new.  I feel like they won't take back everyone's issued kit from their home units and give them worse kit especially if its in teh CANFORGENs and Standing Orders of the local units.



When I did BMOQ some people were getting olive raingear and some were getting the new CADPAT stuff, but that was mostly because of lack of supply. You ended up giving it all back at the end of course because, like I said, lack of supply. I was rattled because I had CADPAT stuff, forced to give it back, and ended up getting issued the garbage olive stuff afterwards. Sad face, but that's the way it goes.

I really doubt they have even started issuing CTS rucks at St. Jean yet, but I could be wrong. I am not saying they will take your CTS ruck, I am just guessing they would issue you an 82 to use for the duration of the course, and have you return it at the end.

And you may be okay with being an individual now, but you won't be once you get there. You barely even use your ruck on BMOQ anyway. Why stand out for something you'll barely use anyway, you might want to consider trying to remain a grey-man instead of standing out on the first day.

But I could be wrong altogether, they might have a ton of CTS rucks there now. Who knows with that mess of a system they have going on.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (9 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> I doubt you'll be allowed to use the CTS ruck at St. Jean, even though it's issued. #1 thing there is standardization, and I'm guessing they are still using 82s at St. Jean. If you show up with a CTS I would put good money on it that they will use some supply/admin wizardry to ensure you are using the 82 for the course. Besides, you really don't want to be the only person using the CTS do you?



My Course had a few Pers with the new Ruck and no one batted an eye where they saw them being used in Garrison or in the field. From their section commanders up to the Commandant of the School all saw these members using them.


----------



## rennick (9 Apr 2011)

My husband will be on the May 9th - Aug 18th BMOQ course. He'll probably be the old guy


----------



## ballz (9 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> But I could be wrong altogether, they might have a ton of CTS rucks there now. Who knows with that mess of a system they have going on.



Well I guess that answers that then.

What a mess... The guys from RMC going on the Infantry DP1.1 course can't even get a damn patrol pack or a tac-vest issued to them.

Ceebee did they have to return them at the end of the course or were they fitted and all that jazz and they got to take them with them? At least that one help fix the supply issues the 07 to 09 ROTP candidates are facing for future years of candidates.


----------



## Rogo (9 Apr 2011)

That's odd because Gagetown should have the most new gear from what CFSU O Supply told me.    They said that places such as Ottawa are last to get new kit since there are few operational or field requirements....but even I have my helmet, tac-vest, a POS 64style ruck, etc....


----------



## MJP (9 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> a POS 64style ruck, etc....



I am sure you mean 84 style...64 is much better  :nod:


----------



## ballz (10 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> That's odd because Gagetown should have the most new gear from what CFSU O Supply told me.    They said that places such as Ottawa are last to get new kit since there are few operational or field requirements....but even I have my helmet, tac-vest, a POS 64style ruck, etc....



They have a ton of people coming through all the time on a ton of different courses so they are pretty strained as well. I would be in the same situation as my peers that showed up to CAP with no kit except I had the support of my ULO in getting kit issued here and he made sure I got it, because supply here basically had a "your not our problem" response until I got my ULO involved. All those people that showed up on CAP without kit will likely be in the same situation going into Ph III, especially the RMC guys.

If you have a 64 ruck I would hold onto it personally. I paid good money to get one and its hard to get them issued. I agree with MJP I assume you mean the 82.


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

No i only say POS 64 because its almost falling apart, but I'm happy with the style I used them for about 4 years in the cadet program and they are pretty good despite the condition of most of them.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> No i only say POS 64 because its almost falling apart, but I'm happy with the style I used them for about 4 years in the cadet program and they are pretty good despite the condition of most of them.


Ah well, you should have said so right up front. 
I'm sure no one would have doubted an OCdt's opinion of various rucks.....if we'd known it was based on Army Cadet time. :


I still carry a 64 ruck....rebuilt, and with some molle and harness mods.


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

;D  I was no self-declared expert JM.  Just backing up my claim, if you don't feel I am familiar enough with that piece of kit then that's fine.  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2011)

Reaffirming......once again......why I _really_ need to avoid Recruit threads. 

Not remotely my lane!!  :facepalm:

_Désolé_



Edit: actually, rucks _are_ within my lane; recruit opinions, however, are not


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

Not a problem


----------



## CEEBEE501 (10 Apr 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Ceebee did they have to return them at the end of the course or were they fitted and all that jazz and they got to take them with them? At least that one help fix the supply issues the 07 to 09 ROTP candidates are facing for future years of candidates.



They got to keep them, supply tried to take some items back in St-jean, But those who arrived with their kit stood their ground and told St-jean if they wanted to take the kit away to first phone the respective support bases as it was not St-jeans jurisdiction to take it away as they had not issued it and it was kit that the CFAO's/DAOD's clearly stated they must have due to element and trade.

on a side note, getting Army kit in Esquimalt is like the hunt for the holy grail...........


----------



## jeffb (10 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> That's odd because Gagetown should have the most new gear from what CFSU O Supply told me.    They said that places such as Ottawa are last to get new kit since there are few operational or field requirements....but even I have my helmet, tac-vest, a POS 64style ruck, etc....



While Gagetown may have it, good luck getting it while posted there as a student. Through BMOQ-L, DP 1.1 and DP 1.2, I was unable to get issued a tac vest, ruck sack, rain gear (old or new) unless I was actually on course. There is a big difference between having kit and having a policy that sees it issued to you. 

With respect to which ruck is better for course, honestly, I've love the new ruck but if I had to do BMOQ again (shudder) I would bring my 82 pattern. Everything on that course is about standardization. Unless they've changed the room layout since I was there, if you are in the blue sector you're ruck will live at the end of your bed in a space that fits a 82 pattern ruck perfectly. Also, showing up with a new ruck will probably immediately get you labeled as a reservist which may or may not be a good thing depending on your personality. 

Good luck to all on this course. If there are any future Artillery Officers here who want some more info about the next 2 years of their life, feel free to PM me.


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

CEEBEE501 said:
			
		

> They got to keep them, supply tried to take some items back in St-jean, But those who arrived with their kit stood their ground and told St-jean if they wanted to take the kit away to first phone the respective support bases as it was not St-jeans jurisdiction to take it away as they had not issued it and it was kit that the CFAO's/DAOD's clearly stated they must have due to element and trade.
> 
> on a side note, getting Army kit in Esquimalt is like the hunt for the holy grail...........



Would you suppose that I head down to the CFSU O Clothing Stores (Supply) and get paperwork showing what specifically I have been issued so that I may produce that in St Jean?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Would you suppose that I head down to the CFSU O Clothing Stores (Supply) and get paperwork showing what specifically I have been issued so that I may produce that in St Jean?



Just a little advice to anyone being issued kit: ask for a copy of what you just signed for.  They have a photocopier or a printer, so it is a very simple matter of them giving you a copy when you get your kit.  Always keep your own PERS FILE to track you clothing issues, your pay, your Posting and Tasking messages, Letters of Appreciation, Leave Passes, PDRs, PERs, Crse Reports, and any other records that are pertinent to your career.  You never know when you may have to verify that you have a qualification or that you only used five days Leave not ten.  

As for your Clothing Docs, they are all computerized and can be called up at any Clothing Stores across the country.  Same goes for your 404's and most other information stored on you.


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

Many thanks,  being that I am still uneducated in many of these things, what are 404s?

And is it fairly common to get issued kit improperly?  I almost got a issued 2BEW at once and was also finding that stuff they assured me was in the bag was not yet it has been signed for.   They also produced a large gas mask for me yet my head is not that large but I don't know whether to ask to fit it or what since I am untrained on the equipment and it is still sealed in the shiny silver vacuum bag.


----------



## jeffb (10 Apr 2011)

404's are you military driver's license.  Yes, kit is issued as the wrong size from time to time. However, you will learn on BMOQ how to tell if you have a properly sized gas mask by checking the seal. There is a contraption that the clothing folks use to size your gas mask and if they used that, you can be fairly confident it was sized correctly. 

Make sure you verify everything that you sign for before you sign for it. Basically, once you've signed for something, you are responsible for it. Hence the reason you are signing in the first place.


----------



## Rogo (10 Apr 2011)

Okay I will return to them with my concerns promptly. They did not measure my face or anything at all, just told me to stick it in the bag.


----------



## Saskboy (10 Apr 2011)

Hey Dou You, how's that medium treating you?  ;D

16 May to 26 Aug. 


Edited to correct typo.


----------



## Dou You (11 Apr 2011)

Saskboy said:
			
		

> Hey Dou You, how's that medium treating you?  ;D



Hahaha Oh wow, well it's alright, although it will probably rip if I ever have to bust chins in it...


----------



## Dou You (11 Apr 2011)

I was just notified as to what serial I am on and it's L0058E 9 May - 18 Aug. Anyone else?


----------



## Saskboy (12 Apr 2011)

Nothing just yet. Still tentative.  Things seem to take awhile to trickle down to me way out west/ in the middle of nowhere. Ha ha.


----------



## Rogo (15 Apr 2011)

16 MAY - 25 AUG 11 TO ATTEND ENGLISH BMOQ SERIAL L0060E AT CFLRS SAINT JEAN, QC    

It's official for me now.


----------



## ekpiper (15 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> 16 MAY - 25 AUG 11 TO ATTEND ENGLISH BMOQ SERIAL L0060E AT CFLRS SAINT JEAN, QC
> 
> It's official for me now.



Likewise for me.


----------



## sky777 (19 Apr 2011)

BMOQ May 2011
L0062E (L13) & L0063F (L14)	                                   May 23, 2011	August 4, 2011
L0064E (L19), L0065E (R11) & L0066E (R44)	            May 30, 2011	August 11, 2011
L0057E (L11), L0058E (L12) & L0059E (R43)	              May 9, 2011	August 18, 2011
L0060E (L15) & L0061F (L16)	                                    May 16, 2011       August 25, 2011


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Do the L's and R's in the brackets stand for something? I know that E is English and F is French so I figured the L and R would mean something too. Just wondering.


----------



## Rogo (19 Apr 2011)

Left and Right?    Imagine a platoon of all right handed people or all left.


----------



## ballz (19 Apr 2011)

I _believe_ the L platoons are Officers and the R platoons are NCMs. That was the difference a few summers ago.


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> Left and Right?    Imagine a platoon of all right handed people or all left.



Haha You never know...



			
				ballz said:
			
		

> I _believe_ the L platoons are Officers and the R platoons are NCMs. That was the difference a few summers ago.



I was thinking that too however the dates/serials listed are strictly for BMOQ...Hmmm, maybe R is for different entry plans other than ROTP?

It's really not a big deal though, I was just curious.


----------



## ballz (19 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Haha You never know...
> 
> I was thinking that too however the dates/serials listed are strictly for BMOQ...Hmmm, maybe R is for different entry plans other than ROTP?
> 
> It's really not a big deal though, I was just curious.



That would make sense... When I went though, there were a LOT of officer platoons going through (4-5 serials starting per week I believe), and no recruit platoons got put through because of the officers having their schedules constrained because of school from Sept-April. I looked at the schedule and thought that maybe since the officer recruiting thing is under control they might be running some recruit platoons through at the same time during summer since they are having a hard time getting certain NCM trades through the training system and whatnot.

Guess you'll just have to wait and see. For God's sake though, if you are starting at the same time as some NCM platoons, do your best to keep the heads of your peers level. I can predict some NCM vs Officer competition brewing, which is good, competition is good... but don't let it stop you and your platoon-mates from having beers with the NCMs at the end of the day.

Every weekend I was at BMOQ me and a few buddies that stayed home from MTL used to go to the Legion for beers, and then the mess when the Legion closed. We always had a good time having cold beers with the future backbone of the CF, and they seemed to think the same. Unfortunately, before we had sat down with them, I think there was a lot of resentment by the recruits towards the officers from what they described to us, and judging by some of my peers attitudes, I could probably see why they felt that way.


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

From the CFLRS website:

BMQ
R0400E (R31), R0401F (R32) & R0442E (R14)   April 25, 2011    July 28, 2011
R0402E (R25) & R0403E (R22)                          May 16, 2011    August 18, 2011
R0410E (R35)                                                    May 23, 2011    August 25, 2011

BMOQ
L0062E (L13) & L0063F (L14)                             May 23, 2011    August 4, 2011
L0064E (L19), L0065E (R11) & L0066E (R44)     May 30, 2011    August 11, 2011
L0057E (L11), L0058E (L12) & L0059E (R43)     May 9, 2011    August 18, 2011
L0060E (L15) & L0061F (L16)                             May 16, 2011    August 25, 2011

There is a BMQ course starting a week after my course but graduating the same day so I'll keep your advice in mind ballz, thanks. I guess we'll still just have to see what the R and L stand for though.


----------



## MSEng314 (19 Apr 2011)

L is for Leadership Division, R for Recruit Division. Why they have BMOQ platoons with R numbers, I guess that will be for you to find out...


----------



## SkyHeff (19 Apr 2011)

Blue & Green sector designations now?


----------



## Dou You (19 Apr 2011)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Blue & Green sector designations now?



Could very well be, since all of the BMQ dates do have R's. So maybe R is green sector and L is blue?


----------



## mathabos (20 Apr 2011)

17 days until I must report to St-Jean for the start of an awesome summer.

How are you all felling ?

I for one can't wait.


----------



## Dou You (20 Apr 2011)

Excited, nervous, anxious to start, just a whole mix of emotions. It should be a great time though. I've been looking forward to this since Recruit Camp ended  ;D.


----------



## MSEng314 (20 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> Could very well be, since all of the BMQ dates do have R's. So maybe R is green sector and L is blue?



My serial had three leadership platoons, L11,12,13, and two of them were in green sector, one in blue. It's just where they have space when you are starting.

Green sector is better though imho: laundry on the floor and you work more as a team because you can't hermit in your cubicle. Just me though, just do you best with what you're given and you'll be fine.


----------



## megany (24 Apr 2011)

They will throw L courses into the Green sector as well... the R course, as far as I understand, means that it will have staff that normally work on recruit courses but the Chain of Command of the Leadership courses is going to be implemented (meaning a Capt/Lt(N) will be leading)... again, not really something to worry about just yet.  I think I may end up on the "R" designated course but I'm still in a waiting pattern.  Those of us on A (or W) don't really find out about the courses we're on until the last minute.

There are a few recruit courses starting in May and June, as far as I know... a lot of recruits seem to have a bad impression of Officer Cadets but that's because Ocdts can be idiots at time.  We had someone on my course jack up a recruit platoon (seriously) and that spread around the Mega like wildfire.  That OCdt did a few weekend fire pickets to make up for it... it also put a target on his back for a while.

Also, don't refer to yourself as an "officer" yet.  Make sure you add in the "cadet" at the end.


----------



## SkyHeff (24 Apr 2011)

megsy said:
			
		

> a lot of recruits seem to have a bad impression of Officer Cadets but that's because Ocdts can be idiots at times.



That's a two way street: regardless of rank, people are idiots at times. Even some of those A (or W) get a bit of an authority complex at times, since they've "been there so long". My point is, certain people have certain beliefs of themselves and others, regardless of what rank they are or will one day hold.

Just remember your place and respect those with experience and that which they have to offer. We're all one big team, might as well get used to it now and start off the right foot.


----------



## mathabos (24 Apr 2011)

Heff18 said:
			
		

> Even some of those A (or W)



Just curious.
What does A (or W) stand for?


----------



## Dou You (24 Apr 2011)

mathabos said:
			
		

> Just curious.
> What does A (or W) stand for?



Haha There are just too many letters to figure out!


----------



## mathabos (24 Apr 2011)

Quite true.

I have seen it used on more than just this thread. 
Seeing as people are demystifying abbreviations on this thread, I might as well ask.


----------



## megany (24 Apr 2011)

I suppose I am getting to used to life "on the inside" while waiting for this course..

A is AWT which is "Adapted Warrior Training" - they are the folks you will see with A's on their combats.  People on A are those who were injured during training and are "medically unfit" to continue with their courses.  

W is WFT which is "Warrior Fitness Training" and this is divided up into two groups right now.  WFT 1 consists of people who failed their CF Expres test when they first came to basic but achieved a high enough score on the components to not get sent home.  People who fail their CF Expres test at week 9 also get sent to WFT 1.
Once someone passes the CF Expres on WFT 1 they are sent to WFT 3 where they sit to await platoon.

WFT3 is the waiting platoon.  People on AWT who get "fit" are sent to WFT 3, people who are recoursed because of missed periods or some other circumstance are sent to WFT to wait until another course starts up again.

Anyway - what Heff posted is right.  People on A/W can get too used to the system.  We had a girl on my platoon who kept saying things were common sense - and now that I've been in St Jean since November,  they are kind of common sense.  But to someone on their second day of BMOQ?  No way.


----------



## mathabos (24 Apr 2011)

Thanks a lot for the additional information.


----------



## Saskboy (28 Apr 2011)

Alright, at long last I've finally received my instructions. I'm officially slated for L0060E 16 May to 25 Aug.


----------



## Rogo (29 Apr 2011)

Saskboy said:
			
		

> Alright, at long last I've finally received my instructions. I'm officially slated for L0060E 16 May to 25 Aug.



And a quick profile creep reveals you're an INF O, right on  I'll see you on course


----------



## Saskboy (29 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> And a quick profile creep reveals you're an INF O, right on  I'll see you on course



Aaaaah! Creeper! Just kidding. I see you're likewise. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dou You (30 Apr 2011)

I'm just curious, but what does the trade distribution look like for each serial? L0058E is a whole whack of ACSO and some Pilot but also a lot of Navy trades as well. Should be good!

Only one week though! Aaaah yeaaaah!!!


----------



## sky777 (30 Apr 2011)

Good luck guys!!!


----------



## Saskboy (30 Apr 2011)

Dou You said:
			
		

> I'm just curious, but what does the trade distribution look like for each serial? L0058E is a whole whack of ACSO and some Pilot but also a lot of Navy trades as well. Should be good!
> 
> Only one week though! Aaaah yeaaaah!!!



MARS, ENGR, and LOG mostly.


----------



## mathabos (30 Apr 2011)

On mine there is over 10 nursing, 7 mars, 5 log and a variety of engineers.

7 days until we show up at St-Jean. I can't wait !!


----------



## sky777 (30 Apr 2011)

How many DEO there?


----------



## VladimirK (30 Apr 2011)

I recognize a lot of the names on the list from recruit camp at St-Jean last year. In addition, the majority of the people are too young to already
have a university degree. I think there are very few DEO guys, if any. It would make sense that the DEO guys are only on the winter courses, seeing
as they are available at that time and us ROTP guys are not. But, that's only a guess.

I'm surprised by how few combat arms people there are. If I counted correctly, there are 3 arty, 2 armoured (myself included), 1 infantry. There's also a few
combat engineers no doubt, but I'm not sure exactly what your MOS abbreviation is.

It's a bit unfortunate that our summer leave gets split into two halves, a week before BMOQ and a week after, giving us little time to travel. But it means
we stay focused and I'm sure everyone is doing all their last minute little preparations. Going over ranks, learning to sew properly, setting your biological
clock back to a 5 AM wake up, etc. Also, don't forget to bring your own Mr.Clean magic eraser. 1 box for 2 and a half sections is just not enough...

I also wanted to know if everyone here got the same instructions concerning the documents you need to bring. My joining instructions said to bring pretty
much everything that I first brought to the recruiting center while I was in the recruiting process. However, my ULO informed me that, since I'm already 
"in the system" that the only documents that I need to provide are my leave pass, my travel pass and my reimbursement form. I want to know if anyone
else got these same instructions.

I'll see you guys when I get there next Saturday, last time I spoke with the other Montreal guys, they all intended to bring their cars too, so we'll have cheap
and easy transport to Montreal when our confined to base time is over.

P.S: To the Toronto lady who's doing this at the age of 46...Christ, good for you lady, I hope I have that kind of drive when I'm older.


----------



## MJP (30 Apr 2011)

VladimirK said:
			
		

> I recognize a lot of the names on the list from recruit camp at St-Jean last year. In addition, the majority of the people are too young to already
> have a university degree. I think there are very few DEO guys, if any. It would make sense that the DEO guys are only on the winter courses, seeing
> as they are available at that time and us ROTP guys are not. But, that's only a guess.


Exactly, these summer courses are for the RMC and ROTP dudes and dudettes that are only availiable due to school at these times.  DEOs being course loaded on these courses is certainly not heard of but they are the exception rather than the norm.



			
				VladimirK said:
			
		

> I also wanted to know if everyone here got the same instructions concerning the documents you need to bring. My joining instructions said to bring pretty
> much everything that I first brought to the recruiting center while I was in the recruiting process. However, my ULO informed me that, since I'm already
> "in the system" that the only documents that I need to provide are my leave pass, my travel pass and my reimbursement form. I want to know if anyone
> else got these same instructions.



The joining instructions for St Jean are set by default for people that are brand spanking new to the system.  Some of the paperwork requirements that they need you do not need as that stuff has already been done for you.  Generally when you travel domestically with the CF all you need is your claim and transport details.  I wouldn't worry too much about the documentation needed unless it is specific to St Jean.


----------



## SkyHeff (1 May 2011)

On my course last summer, there was a 3 hour block set aside for people to fill out their security clearance form.

 Everyone on my course had already done so at their CFRC, but unless you had a photocopy of the forms, you had to re-fill it all out. Many people spent many hours on the phone calling old references or others to fill in the blanks. Hopefully that has changed this year, but by bringing a photocopy of my security clearance form I was able to sit back and relax for 3 hours instead of trying to drudge up the past 10 years of my life.


----------



## Chinada (1 May 2011)

HI, I may be the oldest guy ( 43 years ) to the BMOQ this May. 
my course is 0059E
I am a DEO of CEO

I am not sure where I will go after the BMOQ. (I know lots of you will back to school after BMOQ)
If just few DEO, how they will schedule me to next step of training? ( French or OJT at NB )


----------



## sky777 (1 May 2011)

Chinada said:
			
		

> HI, I may be the oldest guy ( 43 years ) to the BMOQ this May.
> my course is 0059E
> I am a DEO of CEO
> I am not sure where I will go after the BMOQ. (I know lots of you will back to school after BMOQ)
> If just few DEO, how they will schedule me to next step of training? ( French or OJT at NB )


I am DEO of CEO too.
But my CFRC told me that there is not selection  board for CEO till August,2011.
You are lucky - you got job offer in first wave.I hope to get next.


----------



## sky777 (1 May 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> Exactly, these summer courses are for the RMC and ROTP dudes and dudettes that are only availiable due to school at these times.  DEOs being course loaded on these courses is certainly not heard of but they are the exception rather than the norm.


Yes,
But according member *Chinada* summer courses can be for DEO too.But he is alone here, on the forum.
So I wish you guys good luck .I will wait my turn.
By the way , do you know after May,2011 next BMOQ will be in September,2011 ? There is not early BMOQ ?


----------



## MJP (1 May 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Yes,
> But according member *Chinada* summer courses can be for DEO too.But he is alone here, on the forum.
> So I wish you guys good luck .I will wait my turn.
> By the way , do you know after May,2011 next BMOQ will be in September,2011 ? There is not early BMOQ ?



I think you need to reread my post as I said that there can be DEO on the course, it just isn't the norm. 



			
				sky777 said:
			
		

> By the way , do you know after May,2011 next BMOQ will be in September,2011 ? There is not early BMOQ ?



I didn't know and didn't really care   Are you asking a specific question as I find your post(s) hard to read and maybe some clarification is in order.


----------



## sky777 (1 May 2011)

MJP said:
			
		

> I didn't know and didn't really care


I know .
I was just curious may be somebody heard information about next BMOQ.


----------



## rennick (1 May 2011)

Chinada said:
			
		

> HI, I may be the oldest guy ( 43 years ) to the BMOQ this May.
> my course is 0059E
> I am a DEO of CEO
> 
> ...



My husband is 46, and is a May 9th BMOQ DEO SWO (Army). He goes to SLT at St. Jean after BMOQ. I think he's in 0059, if I read the paper correctly.


----------



## Dou You (7 May 2011)

Here we gooooooo!  ;D


----------



## Saskboy (7 May 2011)

Have fun ladies and gents and I'll see you in a week!


----------



## farley84 (10 May 2011)

I would love to thank this thread for posting about DEO. I myself am a DEO for HCA (Health Care Admin Officer) and i have been baning my head against the wall hoping to go to BMOQ this month, but being told that DEO usually do not go thru the summer puts my mind at ease lol. All im waiting for so im told is the word from CFB Borden telling the CFRC that my program will be offered after im done basic. 

SO thank you all so much so i can stop being a nut case


----------



## sky777 (10 May 2011)

Hey farley84.
I am also waiting for  BMOQ and I am also DEO for CEO and EME.
I hope we will be next in BMOQ.
Good luck for BMOQ May 2011 and for next BMOQ this year.


----------



## farley84 (10 May 2011)

Sky777

lets keep in touch dude


----------



## NursyNurse (10 May 2011)

Good morning everyone,

English is not my first language, so please bare with me  

I applied as a DEO nursing officer this year, and I recently received information from my recruiter that there will be no Basic Officer Training Course available before late October..

..in case someone was wondering..*sight*

Edited: Oops ! Please BEAR with me..and *sigh* (it's a learning process  :-\)


----------



## Rogo (10 May 2011)

NursyNurse said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone,
> 
> English is not my first language, so please bare with me
> 
> ...




Welcomto the forums, this thread is not applicable to your though so don't worry situation.


----------



## NursyNurse (10 May 2011)

@Rogo

Thanks for clarifying. I'm afraid I got lost in translation


----------



## Rogo (10 May 2011)

No problem but this BMOQ is for DEO candidates who were accepted much earlier or who are in the ROTP.   You are probably right about having to wait a long time for another BMOQ date.


----------



## md2b (15 Jun 2011)

Hello May 16th BMOQers! (and everyone else!)

How is course going? (assuming you have weekend/internet privileges and care to reply) I'm joining serial L0060E at the end of June for phase 2... I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Hoping I have everything I need and not too much at the same time : ) Let me know if there's anything particular I should bring that's not on the kit list!
Thanks!


----------



## sky777 (15 Jun 2011)

md2b said:
			
		

> Hello May 16th BMOQers! (and everyone else!)
> 
> How is course going? (assuming you have weekend/internet privileges and care to reply) I'm joining serial L0060E at the end of June for phase 2... I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Hoping I have everything I need and not too much at the same time : ) Let me know if there's anything particular I should bring that's not on the kit list!
> Thanks!


What is phase 2?


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> What is phase 2?



The person that posted that is joining the course for the second "phase" of BMOQ only.


----------



## sky777 (15 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The person that posted that is joining the course for the second "phase" of BMOQ only.


I am waiting for BMOQ and would like to know what is second "phase".


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> I am waiting for BMOQ and would like to know what is second "phase".



Take one course, split it in two. Call the first half "phase 1" and the second half "phase 2".......all the same course. It not that hard to understand.


----------



## sky777 (15 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Take one course, split it in two. Call the first half "phase 1" and the second half "phase 2".......all the same course. It not that hard to understand.


Thanks..Nobody from CFRC told me about different phases in BMOQ.Your answear is appreciated.


----------



## aesop081 (15 Jun 2011)

sky777 said:
			
		

> Nobody from CFRC told me about different phases in BMOQ.



Because it doesn't apply to you. You have to do the entire course. Other people join the course at a later date, usually because they have prior service as NCMs.


----------



## sky777 (15 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Because it doesn't apply to you. You have to do the entire course. Other people join the course at a later date, usually because they have prior service as NCMs.


Thanks


----------



## md2b (16 Jun 2011)

You're all correct : )

I was a cpl in the reserves before making the leap...thus I only have to complete the 2nd half of the course : ) 
If you have PLQ  as a MCpl you don't have to do any! Unfortunately, I didn't. 

The only other time you might do phase 1 in one summer and phase 2 the next; would be if you're an ROTP/MOTP etc and your school summers aren't long enough to fit the entire course in! Otherwise it's much better to do the entire course at once... hence why no one mentions it to you.


----------



## Eastcoaster03 (21 Jun 2011)

Hey sorry if this might be a foolish question to ask but how long is BMOQ? I've been searching and reading different peoples comments etc but for some reason peoples answers seems to vary from 10, 13 and even 15 weeks. So I was wondering if anyone could clear this up for me.

Thanks


----------



## hockey2010 (21 Jun 2011)

Eastcoaster03 said:
			
		

> Hey sorry if this might be a foolish question to ask but how long is BMOQ? I've been searching and reading different peoples comments etc but for some reason peoples answers seems to vary from 10, 13 and even 15 weeks. So I was wondering if anyone could clear this up for me.
> 
> Thanks



BMOQ is 15 weeks long for DEO and for those going to civilian universities under ROTP, and it is 11 weeks for those going to RMC.


----------



## Eastcoaster03 (21 Jun 2011)

hockey2010 said:
			
		

> BMOQ is 15 weeks long for DEO and for those going to civilian universities under ROTP, and it is 11 weeks for those going to RMC.



Thanks for the response! Can be frustrating seeing a bunch of different answers everywhere.


----------



## MSEng314 (4 Aug 2011)

Congrats to those who finished BMOQ this week, must feel good to be done!  iper:


----------

